# Wallgreens in Knoxville...TONS OF STUFF OUT!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Our Wallgreens has a boatload of Halloween stuff out and there's more to come (boxes in the isle). Hubby is there right now and on the phone with me. He says there is a 3 or 4 foot tall witch and a Frankenstein that does the Heads up Harry thing (pulls her head off) for $29.99. A cool skull light set that plays the Halloween theme (the skulls blink to the music). Some decent hanging props and some new ground breakers. A really cool looking bone fence for $10. Assorted skulls. something called Napolean Blown Apart that looks really cool. It's a ground breaker with a beating heart.

Theres much more. I wish he had a camera phone!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Cassie for the heads up. I have a new Walgreens going in my area. With luck they will get thier Halloween stock when they set up. If not I have one within 20 miles to check out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam - my walgreens dont have that


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like I'm takin a ride, thanks
for the heads up!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Our walgreens has hex and another large animated prop for $70. The other is a corpse looking guy with chains and he shakes and says "let me out of here."


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Saw some nice stuff at our Walgreens too. I liked the animated gargoyle. 1 foot high I'd guess. Latex. It starts out with closed eyes and then they open -- love the eyes -- and as he talks his skin moves and his wings move too. Very nice. Forgot what he says but he reminds me a lot of the large animated gargoyle that Sam's Club has online now. This small guy sure would make some kid happy. About 15 bucks I think. I know there was more I could comment on but can't think what right now.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I do remember seeing a bag of foam bones for around 12 bucks.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Mine has a 14" tall animatronic Jason, Freddy, and Chucky for $20 each. I picked up Jason. His head moves back and forth and his machete arm moves up and down. Plus sound effects including the standard ch-ch-ch ha-ha-ha, etc. and even a phrase by his mother.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Went to Walgreens yesterday, they did have quite a bit, still some in boxes in the aisle. Picked up a fairly tall gravestone, only $10.00, smaller ones were $5.00 and still not too bad. Saw the same size (large ones) at Big Lots and they were $14.00, so no bargain at Big Lots this year, I'll stick with Walgreens!:devil:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Fetch said:


> Mine has a 14" tall animatronic Jason, Freddy, and Chucky for $20 each. I picked up Jason. His head moves back and forth and his machete arm moves up and down. Plus sound effects including the standard ch-ch-ch ha-ha-ha, etc. and even a phrase by his mother.


Wow. I wonder where there's a Wal-Green's near me....


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

Heyo!

I'm from Knoxville myself...ya know there's also usually a Spirit Halloween store that goes into an old Foot Locker building adjacent to Knoxville Center Mall about this time of year.
Just in case you didn't know it was there.
Another note: do you know of the store called "Spencers"? If so, sign up for their e-mailing list or the spencer's underground and you should recieve a 20% off coupon for Spirit Halloween.

I plan on using mine soon, mos. def.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not too many Walgreens around CT, mostly dominated by CVS. I did stroll in their the other day though and they had a ton of cool goodies. On the other hand, CVS this year has a very conservative amount of things compared to years prior... I mean VERY little in selection.

-TM


----------

